
Show HN: Survivalscout.com – Outdoor survival guides - srvlsct
http://www.survivalscout.com/
======
amk_
Cool service. Couple questions:

\- Can I save things offline?

\- Where did you license all those hand-drawn survival diagrams?

~~~
srvlsct
\- I plan to add offline-mode when I enable user accounts. It will behave more
or less like an app when you save guides for offline access

\- Most the images are from military manuals that I cleaned up

Appreciate you taking a look

